# Up at the end!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You know, many Australians were deported over there by the British without having committed any crime. Which is why they often put question marks at the end of their sentences.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Weak John, very weak  you should be ashamed of yourself 

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well I thought it was quite clever and I had to explain it to Dani ten times. At least you had the good grace to read it ten times before posting and I bet you'll be telling all your mates about it down the pub now and getting slapped on the back and being bought rounds of drinks!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I don't geddit... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> You know, many Australians were deported over there by the British without having committed any crime. Which is why they often put question marks at the end of their sentences.


How can Australians be deported there, surely if they are Australian they must have already been there ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> Well I thought it was quite clever and I had to explain it to Dani ten times.


LOL And that is where it all falls down  if you have to explain a joke 10 times, it just ain't funny :wink: :lol: :lol:

If I told that down the pub I imagine the door would open and some tumbleweed would roll through the bar, not just a small amount either, I may also find that my friends are suddenly unavailable in future :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol: well I grant you that it ain't funny if you need to explain it (rising inflexion if anyone is still baffled) but that is partly down to the frame of mind of the audience. I bet if I was some sexy scantily clad beauty staring into your eyes seductively over the pub table, you'd be wide awake and laughing your socks off :wink: Ok, perhaps for different reasons.

My frame of mind at the time was listening to MIlton Jones whose quick fire humour keeps you on your toes. My favourite one of his is:

_I found a dead bany ghost on the pavement yesterday but on closer inspection I realised it was a discarded handkerchief!_

It's no good being half asleep when listening to his jokes. Perhaps I should have advised a self inflicted good slap and a splash of cold water prior to reading :wink:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> :lol: well I grant you that it ain't funny if you need to explain it (rising inflexion if anyone is still baffled) but that is partly down to the frame of mind of the audience. I bet if I was some sexy scantily clad beauty staring into your eyes seductively over the pub table, you'd be wide awake and laughing your socks off :wink: Ok, perhaps for different reasons.
> 
> My frame of mind at the time was listening to MIlton Jones whose quick fire humour keeps you on your toes. My favourite one of his is:
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Well it's still gone over my head... :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

john, i have to ask this bud.........have you been smoking something that you shouldn't have?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: well I grant you that it ain't funny if you need to explain it (rising inflexion if anyone is still baffled) but that is partly down to the frame of mind of the audience. I bet if I was some sexy scantily clad beauty staring into your eyes seductively over the pub table, you'd be wide awake and laughing your socks off :wink: Ok, perhaps for different reasons.
> ...


Well, you know how when Austrailiens speak they always have a rising note at the end of the sentence? :wink: Which makes it sound like a question. Oh well . . .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

John-H said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Yeah?

Can i have some of whatever you're on please? :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Well after reading it a couple of times, i thought it,s very good John

I had better sign up for Gazzers clinic now


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

davelincs said:


> I had better sign up for Gazzers clinic now


Get your wallet out then mate, we're only taking on wealthy clients. :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

rustyintegrale said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > I had better sign up for Gazzers clinic now
> ...


 Will Russian rubble's be ok?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

davelincs said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > davelincs said:
> ...


'Rubbles'?! Have you been watching my next favourite cartoon series after Top Cat?! :lol:

You mean rubles mate...

...and no. :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> Perhaps I should have advised a self inflicted good slap and a splash of cold water prior to reading :wink:


To yourself perhaps :wink:  :-*

Charlie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Now what would be the point of that when I got the joke first time?

Tell you what Charlie - I challenge you to come up with a better joke that has the same sort of subtle humerous twist and that you would get a good reaction from your mates in the pub


----------

